# New cube4you cube is not solvable!



## hamburger188 (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi!

At first, I have to say that I am German and that I hope that I will understand you and that you will understand me.

My problem is my new cube4you cube. A few weeks ago, I bought the original Rubik's Cube which always locks up which is why I wanted to have a DIY kit. So I got the black cube4you cube (no special type) and I put the stickers on after having assembled it. I controlled the stickers several times and I know that the sides have the right colors:

- white opposite to yellow
- blue opposite to green
- red opposite to orange

An example: green is front, blue is behind, white is left, yellow is right, red is up and orange is down.

I am only able to solve it with the beginner method but I cannot solve the new cube with this system. I do not have any problems with the original Rubik's Cube because I already did it in 2:10 minutes. 
So, when I have completed the first two layers (began with the white cross) and made the cross on the yellow side according to the edge pieces I want to orient the last layer corners with

U R Ui Li U Ri Ui L (holding a correct corner piece on the upper right).

But it is possible to orient only two corner pieces. The other two of them stay on a wrong position or even move to another position so that I get three wrong positions. No matter how often I do the algorithm, I will not be able to orient all last layer corners.

How can that be???

I hope you can help me with my problem.

Greetings,
hamburger188

PS: I have already put the corner pieces to the right positions manually by disassembling the cube but after that it is not possible to turn the corner pieces correctly without destroying the rest of the cube either (Ri Di R D). I do not understand it...


----------



## Zaxef (Feb 21, 2009)

Your color orientation seems right.. I think you're just not doing it right


----------



## hamburger188 (Feb 21, 2009)

But the method I am using is working at the original Rubik's Cube. There I am using the algorithm

U R Ui Li U Ri Ui L, too.


----------



## hamburger188 (Feb 21, 2009)

Yes, I am holding the cube so that the correct corner is on the bottom right if you look from above.


----------



## Odin (Feb 21, 2009)

Take apart the cube and reassemble it. Then try to solve it again.


----------



## DcF1337 (Feb 21, 2009)

Odin said:


> Take apart the cube and reassemble it. Then try to solve it again.



Yep. I'd recommend that too. Foolproof. 

Either you did something to the cube (sticker wrongly, maybe?) or you're just not doing it right.

Can't be the cube itself.


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 21, 2009)

Some of the C4Y cubes come with an irregular colour scheme, I had one that had orange opposite of white, yellow opposite of red, and green opposite of blue. Unless you re-sticker it, you *can't *solve the 'yellow cross' because the yellow isn't the U colour if you start with the white layer. You'd have to solve for *orange instead of yellow*.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Feb 21, 2009)

can you take a picture and post it on here so we can see exactly whats wrong?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 21, 2009)

what????????????


----------



## person917 (Feb 21, 2009)

mcciff2112 said:


> can you take a picture and post it on here so we can see exactly whats wrong?


that^ or make a video


----------



## toast (Feb 21, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> what????????????



You seemed to have contributed to this thread greatly.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Feb 21, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Some of the C4Y cubes come with an irregular colour scheme, I had one that had orange opposite of white, yellow opposite of red, and green opposite of blue. Unless you re-sticker it, you *can't *solve the 'yellow cross' because the yellow isn't the U colour if you start with the white layer. You'd have to solve for *orange instead of yellow*.



The new c4y cubes come disassembled. You put the stickers on yourself.



toast said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > what????????????
> ...



So did you


----------



## Jai (Feb 21, 2009)

PatrickJameson said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > Some of the C4Y cubes come with an irregular colour scheme, I had one that had orange opposite of white, yellow opposite of red, and green opposite of blue. Unless you re-sticker it, you *can't *solve the 'yellow cross' because the yellow isn't the U colour if you start with the white layer. You'd have to solve for *orange instead of yellow*.
> ...



She's talking about the JSK clones..


----------



## toast (Feb 21, 2009)

> toast said:
> 
> 
> > daniel0731ex said:
> ...



I sure did.


----------



## abr71310 (Feb 21, 2009)

Well, for one thing, that's the Dan Brown method, in no way is that proper modern notation (but I won't hold that totally against you)...

I would re-check your colour scheme.
To do this, make sure both cubes are solved and hold them side by side, with the same colour (say, yellow) on top.

Now match the front colour using y rotations (left / right) until another two colours are "matched" by looking at the views...

Now look at the other 4 colours.

You might have switched Red and Orange (as I did) on your C4Y cube, making it harder for you to understand how exactly it would work...

It takes a little getting used to (especially if you stickered it differently from your Rubik's, and trust me, it -is- possible), but you'll find the way you were supposed to sticker it eventually.


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 21, 2009)

PatrickJameson said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > Some of the C4Y cubes come with an irregular colour scheme, I had one that had orange opposite of white, yellow opposite of red, and green opposite of blue. Unless you re-sticker it, you *can't *solve the 'yellow cross' because the yellow isn't the U colour if you start with the white layer. You'd have to solve for *orange instead of yellow*.
> ...



'twasn't a new c4y brand cube, just one sold on c4y. It came assembled with that irregular colour scheme.


----------



## hamburger188 (Feb 21, 2009)

I have taken several photos of my colour scheme. The cube4you cube is always on the right.

The last three photos are in the next post.


----------



## hamburger188 (Feb 21, 2009)

The last three photos:


----------



## TheBB (Feb 21, 2009)

The colors are right and the cube is solvable, unless you've popped it or something.


----------



## hamburger188 (Feb 21, 2009)

At the moment I cannot even make a cross on the yellow side by using

F R U Ri Ui Fi. No matter how often I will do it.

I do not know what I am doing wrong. I am using exactly the same way like at the original Rubik's Cube.


----------



## Xtian (Feb 21, 2009)

Your 'opposites' are correct, but your 'adjacents' aren't.


----------



## hamburger188 (Feb 21, 2009)

What are 'adjacents'?


----------



## Xtian (Feb 21, 2009)

It means beside.

With white on the front and red on top, you should have blue on the left and green on the right. I think that's what's wrong.


----------



## hamburger188 (Feb 21, 2009)

But this situation is in accordance with my cube.


----------



## JohnnyA (Feb 21, 2009)

Xtian said:


> It means beside.
> 
> With white on the front and red on top, you should have blue on the left and green on the right. I think that's what's wrong.



What are you talking about? That is exactly what he has.

I think you should try solving it slower. Maybe you are doing a double face turn instead of just a quarter turn because it is a smoother cube? If you can solve your older cube you should not be having trouble.


----------



## hamburger188 (Feb 21, 2009)

I disassembled it, reassembled it randomly and tried to solve it slowly. I cannot get a yellow cross after having solved the first two layers.

This is completely unrealistic!


----------



## TheBB (Feb 21, 2009)

Post a picture of the friggin' cube and I'll show you how.


----------



## JohnnyA (Feb 21, 2009)

You shouldn't randomly assemble it O.O you need to assemble it in the solved state and then scramble it, or you get a situation which is impossible to solve. I thought we said that on the first page?


----------



## GermanCube (Feb 21, 2009)

Moin,

maybe you have got a problem with the colores? I noticed, that your orange is very bright - is it possible, that you mix it up with red? Or maybe your 2nd layer isn't correct?

Alex


----------



## Xtian (Feb 21, 2009)

hamburger188 said:


> But this situation is in accordance with my cube.




My bad. I must say, your orange looks very red. 

Could you upload a picture of the cube in its 'unsolvable state'?


----------



## hamburger188 (Feb 21, 2009)

I have got Cubesmith stickers. It is a special orange and I did not mix red with orange.

I have just oriented the corners but I was still not able to solve the cube completely because I managed it to solve the yellow layer but the rest of the cube was destroyed.

I am despairing of the cube!


----------



## TheBB (Feb 21, 2009)

Like I said, just show us a picture of the presumed impossible state, and we can let you know what's up...


----------



## GermanCube (Feb 21, 2009)

TheBB said:


> ... just show us a picture ...




Or even better a video . . .

Show us, how you start scrambling the cube, then show us solving until your problem appears. This will help to analyse the problem ! !

Alex


----------



## hamburger188 (Feb 21, 2009)

Ehm, the problem is always somewhere else. As I said, sometimes I cannot make a yellow cross and sometimes I cannot put the wrong corners to the right positions.

//edit: Ok, I will see what I can do regarding a video.


----------



## Unknown (Feb 21, 2009)

Mh, but you should always be able to make a (yellow) cross, even you assembled the cubies randomly.
Only the stickers should be correct.


----------



## Pietersmieters (Feb 21, 2009)

Unknown said:


> Mh, but you should always be able to make a (yellow) cross, even you assembled the cubies randomly.
> Only the stickers should be correct.



He means cross on top after he completed the first 2 layers (beginners method).


----------



## riffz (Feb 21, 2009)

This is ridiculous....


----------



## lalalala (Feb 21, 2009)

i tihnk the problem is you not the cube lol.Take the process slowy and when you dissasemble and reassemble assemble it in its solved state i think thats the problem


----------



## hamburger188 (Feb 22, 2009)

I am so sorry.

Now I am able to solve it. I did it very slowly and now it works (also faster).
I still do not know what I was doing wrong all the time.

Greetings and thank you VERY much for your regard.

hamburger188


----------



## bundat (Feb 22, 2009)

hamburger188 said:


> I disassembled it, *reassembled it randomly* and tried to solve it slowly. I cannot get a yellow cross after having solved the first two layers.
> 
> This is completely unrealistic!



Nope. If you reassemble randomly, if I recall correctly, there is a 1 out of 12 chance that your cube is solvable, and there is a 11 out of 12 chance that your cube is unsolvable.
You're supposed to assemble it solved (OR pop improperly oriented pieces and put them in properly, but I think recognizing that is beyond your level).

Anyway, congrats on finally landing on the 1/12 solvable orientation. Hope you don't pop your cube and put it back into an impossible state again.


----------



## hamburger188 (Feb 22, 2009)

Thank you but I just assembled it in its solved state, scrambled it carefully without popping and then I could solve it .


----------



## ChromisElda (Feb 23, 2009)

hamburger188 said:


> Thank you but I just assembled it in its solved state, scrambled it carefully without popping and then I could solve it .



Good for you 

Happy Solving


----------

